# Montana 2014 Pictures



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> Maybe you should know all the details before you start running your mouth.
> 
> Kevin





srconnell22 said:


> Really Tony. I dislike selfish people just as much as I dislike fence sitters. I guess I've got both of ya covered.


:lol::lol::lol: 
If you have issues with me, or how I hunt, man up and lets talk.
You know how to get ahold of me. 

Congrats again Kevin, I never considered there to be any grey area in your original offer for someone to join you in your camp.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> I had made it very clear that I was shooting the 1st legal bull I saw.


Even if he spotted it first?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=521509


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

srconnell22 said:


> Really Tony. I dislike selfish people just as much as I dislike fence sitters. I guess I've got both of ya covered.
> 
> I don't care whose spot it was... You've been there and done it and shot an average bull out from under a guy who hasn't killed one. That's selfish.
> 
> You ever think maybe he didn't want to spend another four days in camp with you after you dicked him over? Who has a better chance of killing one in the last four days..the guy that's been there or the newby?






Like I said, you don't know all the details.


Mike is one heck of a nice guy, and I enjoyed hunting with him.


however the gun he brought he hadn't shot in 20 years. a 7 mag
his ammo was core-lokt PSP a great whitetail ammo, But marginal at best for a long shot on a elk.
I set up my shooting bench with my lead sled with 50 lbs of weight on it, with a target at 200 yards, for him to sight it in, 1st shot missed the bullseye about 24" to the left, after 5 or 6 more shots he could hold a 6" group.
He had never even fired a round at 315 yards before, to have any idea where it would hit.
and now he doesn't have the lead sled, just a mono pod to shoot from at 315 yards,.
Sorry but that doesn't sound like a ethical shot to me.


I shoot well over 200 rounds a years practicing with my 300 Win Mag.
There was 1 person there that could make a ethical shot at that Bull at 315 yards, and that was me.
as far as I am concerned I made the right decision, to make the shot myself.
The Elk deserve that.


You can think what ever you want, I really don't care.
he hadn't practiced any where near enough to try and make a 315 yard shot.


Kevin


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

buckykm1 said:


> he hadn't practiced any where near enough to try and make a 315 yard shot.


If he spotted it, and the elk were up wind, why didn't you try to get him within range before shooting it yourself?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

WMU05 said:


> If he spotted it, and the elk were up wind, why didn't you try to get him within range before shooting it yourself?




We would have had to circle to the East, it was wide open hill side, there was no way we could have done it. they would have spooked before we made it 20 yards.


Kevin


----------

